# Door and window locks.



## casbon (Jan 5, 2011)

My PVC back door is not locking properly. Does anyone know whom I can contact to come and repair it.

I also want window locks fitted to my PVC windows, again anyone know whom I can contact. Txs.


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

casbon said:


> My PVC back door is not locking properly. Does anyone know whom I can contact to come and repair it.
> 
> I also want window locks fitted to my PVC windows, again anyone know whom I can contact. Txs.


Depends where you are!!!! we have an industrial site close by and they have "double glazing" makers there they will do it, so take a look around and ask we did last year and were impressed here near Coimbra and have had them change most of our old wooden doors since.


----------

